# Ethics?



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Is it ok to call for coyotes during the archery hunt? I am debating on whether it is ethical to be out calling coyotes with a centerfire rifle while others are in pursuit of biggame nearby? I would hate to ruin someones hunt with a stand....


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

correct me if i am wrong.. but Isn't it illegal to have a center fire in possession during the bow hunt? not sure so like i said. correct if wrong


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you do not possess an archery tag, you are perfectly legal to be out calling coyotes with a centerfire rifle. The best place to set up would be underneath EPEK's treestand. :wink:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Archery hunters are only 1 of many different groups that use public land. Maybe the better question is: Should archery hunters be out when you are trying to call coyotes?


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Loke said:


> If you do not possess an archery tag, you are perfectly legal to be out calling coyotes with a centerfire rifle. The best place to set up would be underneath EPEK's treestand. :wink:


Did not even think of that..


hockey said:


> Archery hunters are only 1 of many different groups that use public land. Maybe the better question is: Should archery hunters be out when you are trying to call coyotes?


Agreed. I say head out and shoot some of them things


----------

